# Webmax's Cove



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi.

Here same new starts:






















































And also some painting sessions....


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Some very nice looking work.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hi what are the sizes of the wooden blocks you use, always wondered how to make cool scentic bases like them.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking cool so far man and I look forward to seeing these roll through the painting process.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

> what are the sizes of the wooden blocks you use


Vary from 25mm to 40mm


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey. Loving your work. Can't wait to see your progress.

All the best.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Liking the scenic bases mounted on the wood. The knight makes me giggle as he looks quite camp.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Digg40k said:


> The knight makes me giggle as he looks quite camp.


If you mean the one with the long hair, I believe it is a female knight.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> If you mean the one with the long hair, I believe it is a female knight.


No, no I know that one is female. I mean the helmeted one, just the way his hands are looks sort of Alan Carresque.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Some news from my cave...


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Superb work, I love the snow-effect on your tree/rock there...

The female knight is beautifully painted too.

+rep

CtS


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

> I love the snow-effect on your tree/rock there...


No snow effect....only 3 kind of Vallejo primer,using airbrush, trying to do a "pre-shadow" work before painting.

1) Grey
2) Black for the shadow
3) white for the first light

The season for Tiriel will be summer.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work man!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Loving the work with the true metallics. Looking good!


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Some wips form the "base" side...


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

It's summer time....


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very impressive foliage


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

The flowers are amazing! @[email protected]


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with the others! Very nice base work man!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very impressive work. Tiriel looks fantastic. For those who commented on the camp pose of the male knight, I am pretty sure his hands will be resting on the pommel of a large sword. Should make him a lot less camp.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

One step forward on the Captain side...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Absolutely love the scenic base mate! Captain is looking good as well.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Finally the first mini is finished.....

Tiriel


































You can also see here :

http://www.coolminiornot.com/294264


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi.

Another mini is finished.... I hope you like it.

Rackham - Capitan Kelian Durak










































You can also find it at : http://www.coolminiornot.com/295836


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The whole piece looks great man! Can we get some closer shots of just the mini?


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Can we get some closer shots of just the mini?


Tirel or Capt. Durak ?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Captain Durak


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Here some closeup..


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Simply put: Amazing work... :shok: The amount of detail in both the bases and the miniatures is astounding. Fine job, bud!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great man! Thanks for the closeups. Great work on the metallics.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks.

For the metallics i follow this...

http://www.mainlymedieval.com/ozpainters/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=878


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

HI.

This is my return to the tank world...

The model is coming from Forge World ( http://www.forgeworld.co.uk ) producer of resin model (high detailed) for the world of miniature game "Warhammer 40k".
























]


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Another starting project..."DDK at war"...


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

nice work man, things look fantastic... I have two quips I think. The sheild on the knight looks good, but you can see the super glue frost from the join aswell as the blob of glue at the elbow and sheild. I also think the armour could use a straight up silver highlight on the edges of the armour to show some wear and kill off some of the "flatness" of the armour! Other than that your shit is boss man! I'm really diggin the foliage on the tree! Have some rep!


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Some update about posing the Medusa...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That one is looking pretty sweet mate. Love the base and the additions to the vehicle hull. Any thoughts on color scheme?


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> That one is looking pretty sweet mate. Love the base and the additions to the vehicle hull. Any thoughts on color scheme?


THX....:grin:

About the colour scheme....i'm thing about 2 different tones of green.....or a green+ brown camo.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Mos impressive. Looking forward to seeing the medusa complete.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

This night i want update the "dkk at war" side.

I've adding the terrain (very similar to the Medusa base) and priming (with per-shading) with Vallejo Grey and Black Primer...using the airbrush (I've notice that the best pressure for those products is ...3 bar)


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Just starting to paint the Medusa interior...first the floor underneath...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very interesting metallics there.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Tonight i can do more than the other days.....

Here an example of "hairspray" technique using the special product coming form A.K Interactive:

Before just paint (using an airbrush) the undercoat layer (VMC Dark Rust) 










after it is dry apply 2 or 3 coat of "Worn Effects" (this product is born especially for this kind of technique) with the airbrush..










When it's dry apply the final color...When the last color is dry using a brush, toothpick or a toothbrush and water you can apply your scratches...










After the above procedure I've all sealed with Vallejo Satin Varnish and apply a different layer of oil color (MIG Dark Rust and Wash Brown).


























I've also done the inside part of the rear door....


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Some update about the "dkk at war" diorama.....

sandbag and barbed wire


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi.

Here some "at midnight" updates.....

Medusa interior...(nearly finished..)


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi to everyone.

I've started with the base color (fist color of camouflage) ad some "color modulation".....for the Medusa.


----------



## All_Is_Dust (Aug 21, 2011)

Its looking amazing!!! +rep


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

sweet work man, I am interested in getting that AK shit. Where can I get it?


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> sweet work man, I am interested in getting that AK shit. Where can I get it?


Where did you live ?


----------



## fishstickz-1 (Feb 12, 2012)

thats some extremely good painting, i am especially enjoying the medusa


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Some shots from the Medusa "camouflage" paint process...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good mate!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent camouflage.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

I've started the first stage of weathering of the Medusa.


























I hope you like it....


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great man!


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Another weathering stage.....OILS


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi.

Here some details about the powerline pole:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Excellent stuff! Have some rep.


----------



## Kungfucasey (Jan 23, 2012)

Your work is amazing. You do a fantastic job of creating atmosphere with your basing/environment settings. Your examples here are more like 3d paintings, than a simple well painted mini. bravo.


----------



## AG. (Sep 28, 2010)

HorusReborn said:


> sweet work man, I am interested in getting that AK shit. Where can I get it?


You can substitute a very cheap can of hairspray, applying a couple of thin coats over the base layer, then the top layer.

Warm water and a drybrush will soak through the hairspray and create chips and scratches.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Here a little glimpse of the Medusa terrain :


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi.

The Medusa interior with the cannon mounted..


























and the final assembly......



























The next stage will be PIGMENTS !


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

This is the result after PIGMENTS stage.... especially on the tracks and the lower parts of both side.

Also I've added some detail to the Medusa....


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

One step ahead to the finish lane...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Reminds me of a lot of the flames of war stuff I have seen.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

very nice work man, it looks heavy, beasty and ready to kill the foes of the Emperor!


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

That is some fantastic work! +rep kind sir


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

awesome work, is that a tamiya turn table i spot ?great little thing for painting of tanks


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> is that a tamiya turn table i spot ?great little thing for painting of tanks


Yes. Very very usefull.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That thing is looking badass mate! Very nice work.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi.

After some times I've stated the heavy mortar paint...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Superb blending there.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Another stage done.

Chipping and add some metallic look to the wheels (the shiny overall look is caused by the gloss varnish...waiting for oils stage...)


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

One step ahead...

I started painting the Heavy Mortar Crew...


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Here a little preview about the DKK at war diorama...


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi.

Starting painting the terrain....with some try about the color of sandbags.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

This is looking phenomenal mate!!! I love the greens on the Kreig!!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The realism of the mud is exceptional.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Adding more detail to the ground work...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Ehhh... your scheme vividly portrays the constituents of battlefield mud. I am torn between typing praise and washing my hands.

I am less sure about the sandbags; the texture looks wrong somehow. Possibly if you spatter them with mud effect it would work better.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I am less sure about the sandbags; the texture looks wrong somehow. Possibly if you spatter them with mud effect it would work better.


Did you think they are too clean ?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The creases/texture on them seem much darker than the main areas which at first glance made me think they were fingerprints. My idea with mud was that if they were dirty the higher contrast would seem more natural.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Just some shots before the final stage...


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

FINISHED (finally) !

Here the final shots for both my last project...

Armageddon Pattern Medusa 

also you can find it at 

http://www.coolminiornot.com/306489 and http://www.coolminiornot.com/306490



















































































and 

Dkk Heavy Mortar

http://www.coolminiornot.com/306491


























































Every comments are welcome.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Something coming from the North.....


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Now it's time to start form the basic...... or basis.... 


























And the small pieces just back primed:


























And just some images from the FW site:


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Now something coming from the Dark Side......

The base:










































The Lord:


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Start to paint......the Dreadnought

First stage for the weapons inside the hands :


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

HI.

Here a little preview for the posing on the base...


























Happy New Year to everyone !!!!!


----------



## chrismitchell (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm in awe mate.. absolutely astonishing work!


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Some transformation:










The upper part:


















The whole thing:


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Just few steps forwards...

I've just finished to paint the amour (with color modulation) and the metallic parts. Then assembled legs and harms....and see how to fit everything on the new enlarged base.










































A lot of work await me...


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Start weathering...


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Back and forth.....from model to base....


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Working on the terrain:


























An I've starting to do some washes on the Dreddy before to start the chipping stage.


----------



## Lokil (Feb 8, 2013)

Seeing your work is pretty humbling


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks good well done


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

It's chipping time !!!


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

The torso:


















The weathering process i quite long...next step is streaking.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Some shots from the base:


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Finishing the base, starting to see how works with the Dreddy...


































Next steps final touches and assembling the Machine.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

The final preview...


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Finally the model is finished:


































You can vote also here:

http://www.coolminiornot.com/331999


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

After a long time some updates on the Chaos Terminator Lord about the base and a overall view:


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Love the work you put into the bases! Paint job is phenomenal as well.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Matcap said:


> Love the work you put into the bases! Paint job is phenomenal as well.


Thanks......i need to work more on the base.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

A touch of color....


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

And now....the Power in your hand...and something "terrific"


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Start re-assembling...


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Few steps before finish:


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

The future is clear  :


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Just dis-assembled and ready to be re-primend.



The German mark on the front will be cover with the new primer and replaced with some coming from the Kagero Publishing Topcolor book set:


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

After the priming I've started the first base coat.

My plan is to follow the classic colors of the Germans vehicles during the Second World War, so the base color is "Dunkelgelb (RAL 7028)" from the Vallejo Air Color range "Dark Yellow 71.025".




The vehicle will have a three-tone camouflage, so the next will be "Olivgrun (RAL 6003)" from the Vallejo Air Color range "Medium Green 71.092" and "Rotbraun (RAL 8017)" from the Vallejo Air Color range "Tank Brown 71.041" patches over the Dark Yellow base.

But the next step will be "Color Modulation" on the base color.....


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Weapons ready !!!

To "Worn Effects"....


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Very unlucky night....

My "worn effect" procedure do not goes in the right way (maybe some errors on dry time....on the last coat) so ... my flame-weapons are under discoloration process.
I hope, in a couple of days, to paint the them again.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

How's the quality on those Dust Studio kits? I've been seriously thinking about getting some Soviet models.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> How's the quality on those Dust Studio kits? I've been seriously thinking about getting some Soviet models.


They are good.

Good plastic injection mold, with defined details.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Mission accomplished


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I have to pick some of that stuff up. It would look great on my Leman Russes! Anything special you have to do with it or is it just apply, wait, and scratch off?


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> I have to pick some of that stuff up. It would look great on my Leman Russes! Anything special you have to do with it or is it just apply, wait, and scratch off?


just apply, wait, and scratch off


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Just a little color modulation using AK Interactive "German Dunkelgelb Modulation Set":


----------

